# Husky Pressure Washer GFCI plug problem



## jsebogen

I have a Husky Pressure Washer model 2000S that I bought last year at Home Depot. Last week while using it I pulled it along behind me too hard and accidentally pulled the plug out of the electrical outlet and this bent the prongs on the plug badly. So, I got some pliers and straightened the prongs back out so that I could plug it back in. Now when I plug it in it makes a clicking noise and a friend told me not to run it like that. My question is: does anyone know how to fix this short of buying a new gfci from the Husky online store? I think if I could get the box on the gfci open I might be able to fix it but there is one screw in it not meant to be opened--went to Sears and even they did not have any tool that could open it. Any advise? Thanks!


----------



## Stedman

any chance you can take a picture of the screw?

Once a plug is broken inside you're better off to buy a new one and put it on instead of trying to rig and old broken one to work. If you manage to get inside the old one and fix that it's just a matter of time until you're having to open it up again to fix it again. When it comes to electricity and water its just a much better idea to replace it and not risk the GFCI failing and killing whoever is using the machine.


----------



## jquisgard

As an electrician, I can assure you that there is nothing inside a gfi that can be "fixed". Now When you say "get a new GFI from the online store" What do you mean? This GFI is molded into the end of the cord correct.


----------



## Stedman

fair enough


----------



## Basementgeek

You very well may have to replace the cord and GFCI as an assembly.

BG


----------



## jsebogen

Thanks for all your replies! I actually managed to get that odd screw out and two of the hair-like wires inside had frayed. I did twist them back and got it working without the clicking but if it is a safety hazard I may just buy a new plug. The plug is not molded, it is easily replaceable -- see http://www.huskypowerwasher.com/troubleshooting.php#huskygfci2000


----------



## SABL

Plug the washer in and press the test button on the GFCI. If it does not "trip" the circuit it must be replaced. The GFCI is your only protection against electrocution if an electrial short occurs and the breaker in the main panel does not trip. Newer homes are required to have a GFCI on all exterior outlets (and other areas) but the one on your washer is a safety feature in case the house does not have a GFCI or it has failed. All GFCI breakers (or devices) should be tested monthly.


----------



## skidmarks

jsebogen said:


> Thanks for all your replies! I actually managed to get that odd screw out and two of the hair-like wires inside had frayed. I did twist them back and got it working without the clicking but if it is a safety hazard I may just buy a new plug. The plug is not molded, it is easily replaceable -- see http://www.huskypowerwasher.com/troubleshooting.php#huskygfci2000



Sorry for the thread necro but can you tell me how you got that funky screw out? The GFCI on my Husky went out and I have a replacement on order but I'm not sure how to take out that one screw. Hopefully the replacement will come with a tool for that special screw. 

Thanks.


----------



## SABL

I'm not seeing any type of funky screw in their video Troubleshooting | Pages

I see what looks like a #1 philips screwdriver. If you're seeing any type of 'tamper proof' fastener, it is meant for you to not have access. Do you have a picture of the screw so we can see the location?? There is no need for you to remove any more than the 2 screws to get access to the wire terminals.


----------



## skidmarks

Ahhh so that's all I have to do to replace the GFCI. Ok, there was a funky looking screw in the upper left hand corner which I thought I would need to unscrew to replace the GFCI but according to that video you only have to mess with the lower portion of the GFCI and not the whole thing.

Thanks for sharing that, I really appreciate it!


----------

